# KOTOR 2: Auf welchen Planeten finde ich die Lichtschwertteile?



## Zengal (11. März 2005)

Ich würde gerne erst die Planeten mit solchen Teilen besuchen, denn ich bin ganz scharf drauf 

Auf welchen Planeten finde ich Teile für mein Lichtschwert und auf welchen Planeten finde ich keine??


----------



## MADEMAN (11. März 2005)

Zengal am 11.03.2005 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne erst die Planeten mit solchen Teilen besuchen, denn ich bin ganz scharf drauf
> 
> Auf welchen Planeten finde ich Teile für mein Lichtschwert und auf welchen Planeten finde ich keine??



Also wenn ich mich recht entsinne findest du 2 von 3 Teilen auf Dantooine. Das letzte weiß ich leider net mehr.


----------



## djsatan (11. März 2005)

Zengal am 11.03.2005 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne erst die Planeten mit solchen Teilen besuchen, denn ich bin ganz scharf drauf
> 
> Auf welchen Planeten finde ich Teile für mein Lichtschwert und auf welchen Planeten finde ich keine??



also ich habe glaub 2 der teile schon auf dem dschungelmond dxund gefunden, das erste teil weiss ich nich mehr.


----------



## ork1234 (11. März 2005)

djsatan am 11.03.2005 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Zengal am 11.03.2005 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte nach NAr Shadda alle Teile!


----------



## Zengal (11. März 2005)

ork1234 am 11.03.2005 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> djsatan am 11.03.2005 15:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Teile brauche ich alles?

Fokuskristall, Kristall, Halterung und Energiezelle oder?


----------



## ork1234 (11. März 2005)

Zengal am 11.03.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ork1234 am 11.03.2005 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nee wenn ich mich recht erinner waren das Andere ich *glaube*: Dass man einen Fokuskristall, eine Linse und noch irgendetwas brauct. Weisich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Alinor (11. März 2005)

Auf Dantooine findet man auch mind. 2 Teile, sowie den persönlichen Kristall


----------



## FChecker (12. März 2005)

Zengal am 11.03.2005 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne erst die Planeten mit solchen Teilen besuchen, denn ich bin ganz scharf drauf
> 
> Auf welchen Planeten finde ich Teile für mein Lichtschwert und auf welchen Planeten finde ich keine??





Wer auf Nar Shadaar sucht sollte fündig werden. Ich habe dort alle Teile gefunden. Wenn man dann zu Bao-Dur geht und man vorher schon Visas besiegt hat  hat man schon mal 2 Lichtschwerter. Immerhin ein Anfang. Später gibts dann noch Viele mehr. 

Viel Spaß bei Zocken


----------

